# Dove hunting, good idea? Or not right?



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I hunted dove Sunday morning, and man am I rusty! I missed 6 and cleaned two. Anywho I hunted public land and as you well know sometimes you see things on public land that makes you scratch your head.

I'm sitting near some cut sunflowers seeing lots of birds but most were out of range and like I said I missed my fair share, in the distance I hear some shooting, the longer I sit the closer the shooting got, when finally I see an older gentleman ( probably in his late 60's) eyeing up a dead tree, and bam he drops a dove that was sitting in a tree, goes over and picks it up. At first I was thinking he was looking for squirrel, but this was not the case.

He proceeding to walk in my direction and decided to come talk with me. I don't really appreciate company when I'm trying to hunt, but he was a nice guy and I felt he didn't mean any harm.

He said " son I bet you're wondering what the hell is that old man thinking shooting birds out of the tree?" I said no, I though you were shooting tree rats. He told me in his younger days he would have never thought about doing such a thing because the birds don't really have a chance to fly away, no fair chase if you will. But he is older and can't really keep up with the quick flight of a dove and still wanted to get out and enjoy hunting while he still could.

This really changed my prospective. I could see myself doing the same when I'm on the fence of just not being able to do it. My question is, how do you guys feel about shooting a sitting dove out of a tree? I feel like if you had a young hunter and you wanted to get a first bird, it's acceptable, or in this fellas case, not being physically able to keep up. He never made me feel unsafe or anything like that. So, what do you think? Yay or nay?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Flying or Sitting----They all Taste the same ! 
I've potted a few ducks sitting on the water and every Rabbit I find sitting.
Know one intentionally makes a deer run before shooting it !


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I would pass on shooting a dove out of a dead tree but to each thier own. If the old guy was happy to get out and get a few birds good for him. He didnt do anything unlawful.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

When you get old you have to make lifestyle changes, that may also include shooting doves out of a tree.


----------



## dodgeboy75 (Feb 20, 2007)

When Dove season started up years ago I think it Was unlawful to shoot doves out of trees.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If it's legal and you do it without infringing on my rights as a fellow sportsmen, I say go for it.

Ironically something as simple as hunting or fishing can be over-analyzed to a point where you arrive at distorted conclusions.


----------



## Bonemann (Jan 28, 2008)

Guess it depends if I'm hunting for sport
or for food.

If I want to cook up a pot of squirrels, I go out
with my shot gun and get em.

If I want to enjoy hunting on a nice
fall day, I'll sit with my .22

As long as it's legal it's fine by me.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Personal preference. I've done it but try not to anymore. I'm trying to build my shotgunning skills. OK, skills is perhaps too strong of a word


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

I don't think someone in their late 60s is old &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

I didn't say old Bob, I said older. Older than myself, so older lol&#128077;


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

My grandpa used to say flyins how they get away lol. Doves I hunt more for sport these days but let me catch a pheasant on the ground when there aren't any hunters around to risk shooting towards, headshot means no buckshot


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

idontknow316 said:


> I didn't say old Bob, I said older. Older than myself, so older lol&#128077;


U r right, u did &#9786;&#65039;


----------

